
The Truth about Disroot - realpanzer
https://privacy-watchdog.io/the-truth-about-disroot-org/
======
jermier
I like their free Nextcloud feature, but wouldn't upload anything in
plaintext. It's now the fashion to encrypt everything before uploading it to
cloud services. I use a combination of 7zip, Veracrypt, and if I can mount a
cloud drive as a filesystem, then I use Cryptomator. The same goes for their
email: PGP with friends who know how to use it too and if I need to contact
grandma, then Whatsapp (which you can get on featurephones/dumbphones now)

